# WTB R33 GTR boot parts



## 95 V-Spec (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello,

I am looking for an r33 gtr boot brace, boot brace carpet, and the backing plate behind the rear seat. Pics included of each. Postage to U.S. Thank you for your help.

Josh


----------



## 95 V-Spec (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks to davew the boot brace and backing plate have been secured. Just looking for that boot brace carpet liner now


----------



## 95 V-Spec (Aug 25, 2020)

Carpet liner anyone?


----------

